# The Tournament Archer Magazine



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Your thoughts on The Tournament Archer Magazine?
Was thinking of getting a subscription and try and learn a thing or two.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Here we go again!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Here we go again! Is this a good here we go or a bad here we go?


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Let's put it this way, Tournament Archer NON magazine has been a sore subject lately.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

It's a good mag with good articles and a lot of issues.

Delivery times are one of the issues. I don't mind the delay. Can't tell you when I got my last one, I like Leah and Tony, I can appreciate what they're trying to do so I support their mag.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have exactly the same comment as maineyotekiller.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Last issue I got was January-March issue which I think I got sometime in July. Mostly pictures and thin on content, most of which was dated, e.g. Vegas. Really don't think I'll see another one. I think they got in over their heads.

Hey #1, you been over to PTA to shoot yet? I'm gonna try to get down there tonight (Friday). Got a couple bows I'd like to put there on commission. I think the chances of getting to shoot here in Vincennes have evaporated.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Do NOT waste your money! While the thought was great - they have been unable to get magazines out...


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

Do a search for tournament archer in the general archery forum.... There are a lot of unhappy folks with TTA. The issues i have received and borrowed from buddies have been great for learning about tuning and different aspects of the sport. But getting the issues seems to be one hell of an ordeal. I have only gotten one issue since i subscribed back in may, and that was the jan/mar issue. And it doesnt matter how much you try to call or email them, they never answer or respond! Hopefully they are able to get their troubles lined out cuz i would love to see the rest of my subscription! Love the mag, but $36 for an issues (at this point) is a little too much for me. 

Its your call on the subscription... Great magazine when it shows up... Whenever that may be!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i only got one mag. 10 months


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Read one post where the guy had paid with pay pal and got a refund from them.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Guys it is what it is. It is a great magazine that comes out late. You do not get better 3D coverage in another magazine regardless of how often they come out. Nice thing is a year's subscription is not 12 months it is by issues so if you paid for a year you will get that year's issues whether it takes two years to get the magazines published.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> Guys it is what it is. It is a great magazine that comes out late. You do not get better 3D coverage in another magazine regardless of how often they come out. Nice thing is a year's subscription is not 12 months it is by issues so if you paid for a year you will get that year's issues whether it takes two years to get the magazines published.


Whoa....that's just too much for me to absorb...my head is a spinnin'...now let me see if I understand. i paid for two years worth of issues. if it is a bi-monthly that means an issue every two months. so does that mean i should be gettin' 12 issues for my money? i'm wondering since the last issue was January-March, not January-February....does that mean the next issue will be March-April or April-June or March-June..can somebody please unconfuse me? please?


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Bubba Dean said:


> Guys it is what it is. It is a great magazine that comes out late. You do not get better 3D coverage in another magazine regardless of how often they come out. Nice thing is a year's subscription is not 12 months it is by issues so if you paid for a year you will get that year's issues whether it takes two years to get the magazines published.



No. The subscription is 1 year.. 6 issues. The 3d coverage or coverage of any tournament has been below par given the fact that it is a year behind anyways. So really it is a couple(all mags that came out combined) articles of tuning and a bunch of pictures of the people you will see in any company brochure. Online to Archery Focus would be a better subscription.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

OK, Thanks for all the info. Sounds like a great magazine...


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

so far I've spent $36 for one magazine for the entire 2010 archery season. Pathetic!


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Carlosi, they are open 5 to 9 and I go in to work at 4. I'm going to try to get over there today. I'll fill you in a little more tonight, Lord williing. CYA


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

If you want to send me the $36 bucks....I have some old issues I'll send you. Lol


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> If you want to send me the $36 bucks....I have some old issues I'll send you. Lol


What would be the point of that?? Really???? that solves nothing! I gave a company $$ for a product and I got no product! REDICULUS!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

NCSUarcher said:


> What would be the point of that?? Really???? that solves nothing! I gave a company $$ for a product and I got no product! REDICULUS!


I apologize if you took my joke the wrong way. I did to pay for the mag and even though I recieved them I do not feel like I got what I was promised. The last issue I recvd, as it was the last I paid for, was the 2010 product review. About 7 months behind. Again I apologize.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3dfevr#1 said:


> Carlosi, they are open 5 to 9 and I go in to work at 4. I'm going to try to get over there today. I'll fill you in a little more tonight, Lord williing. CYA


PM sent regarding strings from Rush.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Go to NFAA website and get a membership with them a free magazine subscription comes with it. Great info and you get it when your suppose to. Had sub with TTA for last year I won't subscribe again.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Do a search of Sponsors here on AT and see if you can find The Tournament Archer. I couldn't. Maybe they are no longer a sponsor.
I've been going through some of my past issues. I really hate it that the Haynes family had such a difficult time keeping the magazine going. There were some really good articles by the pros included in those pages.
Maybe some other folks could pick up the ball and run with it.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

if you want to pay for a one year sub. and only get one mag a year it better be goog as for me im done not again ill get the news on this web site its free.


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I wish they would just cover the asa shoots, do a story with pictures of the top 3 in every class and dont worry about the pro doing articles .


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

They do cover the ASA's. They just don't get the magazine out. Coverage of a shoot and you read about it a year later, why bother.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, but he meant cover ALL of the classes closely. Not just the upper ones, but like you said...........what is the point. I knew I didn't want to give them my money when I stopped into talk to them at an ASA shoot (at their booth) and asked if I could have a copy (any copy) to see what it was all about. They told me no! They said they didn't have enough to give any out. Knowing what I know now, I guess they didn't since paying costumers didn't even have them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I liked the articles by the pros. Learned a bit from each of them. Shoot coverage was interesting but not the best part of it for me. Just mho...everybody's got one.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

I think it was a great idea and i sooooo want to get a subscription. but......i'll have to wait till they get things rolling alot better.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Tony is on Facebook maybe he should be writting mag article's instead of on his FB wall !!!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

His forum is like a ghost town. People ask questions about the mag and no one answers.....for months


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

so we may never see our issues that they owe us,and i dont know if we could do anything legally to get our money back. Makes me lose any respect i might have for them folks.You need to answer the bill paying publics questions.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Confront him at the shoots ..I mean he shoots semi pro I would confront him face to face.. He was at LAS Classic last year..


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought it was really telling that he had time to write and submit an article for a column in the ASA magazine that bashed most of the people that wrote for him, but couldnt find the time to finish his own magazine that people had paid subscriptions for.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Confront him at the shoots ..I mean he shoots semi pro I would confront him face to face.. He was at LAS Classic last year..


I'd be willing to bet that they don't go to any shoots. They won't even hide behind the phone or internet to respond to anybody, I doubt they would be willing to stand in front of them.


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

*The Big Picture*

I am a little upset about the lack of promptness on the issues, or not getting them at all, after all I paid my money. When I found out what the the ad rates were it made me think again........If I'm upset about my 36 dollars......What about Tru Ball, Matthews and some of the others????????If they paid upfront, WoWWWWWWWWW. That Sucks.
I don't think if I'm in charge of Ad Dollars for a Company, there's any way I'd renew for the second year. Once Burnt, Twice Learnt


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

JHolling said:


> I thought it was really telling that he had time to write and submit an article for a column in the ASA magazine that bashed most of the people that wrote for him, but couldnt find the time to finish his own magazine that people had paid subscriptions for.


LOL.....Maybe he figured out USPS excuse is old nobody's buying that one anymore. Great idea, poorly run. Hope everyone tries to get their money back, it's quite a joke at this point.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> LOL.....Maybe he figured out USPS excuse is old nobody's buying that one anymore. Great idea, poorly run. Hope everyone tries to get their money back, it's quite a joke at this point.


I hear ya, but the only ones laughing are them. They got everyones money with no intention of ever fulfilling their obligation. People cant even get them to answer an email or a simple phone call. I knew I'd never renew my subscription with the issue that had all the products that they basically cut and pasted into print form and called it a year end review.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

call 911 we been robbed.


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

I loved seeing the full page ad for TTA in the 2011 ASA Tour Guide I received in the mail this week!!! I can't wait to get to florida and try to talk with them about never receiving there mag. Hopefully I can track them down in person since they wont talk to anyone on the phone or respond to any emails!


----------



## mrmojo3d (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya what he said


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bowtech-ford said:


> I loved seeing the full page ad for TTA in the 2011 ASA Tour Guide I received in the mail this week!!! I can't wait to get to florida and try to talk with them about never receiving there mag. Hopefully I can track them down in person since they wont talk to anyone on the phone or respond to any emails![er/QUOTE]
> dang...i missed that first time through. after all that's happened with the magazine i hope they don't snare some unsuspecting ASA members to blow their money on a subscription.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I hope that you can find them and for all of us that got burnt by these moderen day train robbers give them a piece of everybodies mind.


----------

